# Temple, TX



## KingOfChaos (Oct 20, 2003)

I doubt this is gonna work, but does anyone here live in Temple TX and need a game?


----------



## One-Thirty-Eight (Jan 22, 2011)

*it worked*

hey, dude, i live in temple and im looking for people to play D&D with


----------



## DizzySaxophone (Jan 27, 2011)

I live in Waco, and there are a bunch of groups at the gamestore in waco I'm sure would love an extra player if you don't mind driving down here. Austin is about the same distance away from Temple as well. There are also a bunch of people in Killeen that have a local rpg meetup group at Killeen D&D/RPG Meetup (Killeen, TX) - Meetup


----------



## KingOfChaos (Apr 14, 2012)

Uh, wow...lol...made that post in 2003 man...I am in Maryland now.


----------

